# The 2017 College and NFL Football Thread



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Re NFL, the Brady Bunch White House honor, and other news.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/19/politics/tom-brady-skipping-white-house-visit/index.html

Re CF, pre-season stuff.

http://www.espn.com/college-football/statistics/teamratings

Some early hype seems to be with Ohio State, which sold 82,000 tickets for their spring game. 

Other opinion:

http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/i...tball-title-odds-westgate-las-vegas-superbook

http://www.scout.com/story/1744539-college-football-national-title-odds-for-2017

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...teams-with-best-shot-to-go-undefeated-in-2017

http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/odds/futures/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Out of country travel perks within NCAA rules. 

http://www.espn.com/blog/bigten/pos...ad-to-italy-for-most-unusual-week-of-practice


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> Out of country travel perks within NCAA rules.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/blog/bigten/pos...ad-to-italy-for-most-unusual-week-of-practice


What caught my attention was the fact that this trip was paid for by "a single anonymous donor." Do you have any idea how much money this trip had to cost? We're talking 50+ big dudes who take up a lot of space and eat like pigs, plus coaches, staff and trainers. What if university music departments got the same kind of funding that football teams do?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Excerpts from NCAA rules regarding Boosters.


*YOU MAY NOT* provide a student-athlete, or his or her friends or family members, any benefits or special arrangements.
*YOU MAY NOT* provide room, board or transportation to a student-athlete, or his or her friends or family, members at ANY time.
*YOU MAY NOT* expend funds to entertain student-athletes, or their friends or relatives. You can't even buy a soda or cup of coffee for them.

All this is apparently waived in a team atmosphere...

The NCAA permits student-athletes, as a team, to receive special benefits not permitted as individuals. Arrangements for such events must be made in advance with the Athletic Department.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"It's amazing. The whole thing is amazing."* - Coach Harbaugh

It certainly is, Coach.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-michigan-wolverines-football-team-tours-rome


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Amateurism in college sports is such a joke. I know why the universities stick to it for business purposes, but it was a ridiculous idea in the 19th century and it's probably even a bigger joke today. Can you imagine if college musicians had to adhere to amateurism rules? Perhaps the concertmaster would be "suspended" for 1 movement of a symphony for accepting an extra packet of BBQ sauce from a McDonald's on the other side of the state? Perhaps an orchestra would have to "vacate" the applause they received after a performance seven years ago because it was discovered that one of the musicians got a free ride to school after her 1987 Chevy Celebrity broke down on the freeway? 

Of course, these punishments would only go to little known music programs. Jerry Tarkanian, former coach of the UNLV men's basketball team, had this famous quote: "The NCAA was so mad at Kentucky they gave Cleveland State two more years of probation." I guess in music it would be something like, "They were so mad at Juilliard that they gave Cleveland State two more years of probation." Poor Cleveland State.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another lawsuit is dismissed regarding college football player compensation.

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/...er-lamar-dawson-lawsuit-ncaa-pac-12-dismissed


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

'Harbaugh and the Wolverines' continuing Roman adventures'

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-harbaugh-michigan-wolverines-their-trip-rome


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Harbaugh & Co. finally hit the practice field in Italy.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-harbaugh-michigan-wolverines-their-trip-rome


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

NFL Draft Round 1 with 32 picks is a done deal. 23 defensive players were chosen. Most of the 9 offensive players went in the round's early picks.

Round 2's later today, prime time. 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/draft/rounds

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...g-players-for-round-2/?utm_term=.3d64bd25268e


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

CF elites are skipping bowl games. 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...frey-start-trend-skipping-bowl-game-nfl-draft

Michigan Wolverines and gladiator training. 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-harbaugh-michigan-wolverines-their-trip-rome


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Player not drafted following Air Force Academy ruling. Guess he should've gone to University of Rome er Michigan. 

Oh well, a 2-year active duty requirement is less than the previous 4-year active duty requirement.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/draft2017/s...-chances-play-nfl-impacted-air-force-decision


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

CF Top 25 pre-pre-season poll. 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...place-alabama-crimson-tide-post-spring-top-25


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

CF recruiting database (ESPN 300) for 2018.

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/...yerrankings/_/view/rn300/sort/rank/class/2018


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Raiderettes awarded $1.25M.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-settlement-from-raiders-over-failed-payments


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

CF: Redshirt proposal.

http://www.espn.com/blog/acc/post/_...sal-finds-supporters-across-ncaas-conferences


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

College football home field advantage?

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-florida-state-seminoles-alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

New England Patriots sponsor Gay Bowl 17.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

There seem to be scantier sponsorship for Legends/US Lingerie Football League. 

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jan/10/lingerie-football-men-watch-women-play


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GA Bulldogs tailgating caution.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-concealed-guns-ok-georgia-bulldogs-tailgates


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Profile: Josh Norman, Washington Redskins cornerback

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

2016 Redskins went 8-7-1, 3rd NFC East. They need a few more supermen.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Hank Williams Jr. is back with the doing the opening to Monday Night Football:

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ms-jr-to-return-to-monday-night-football.html


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sooners Bob Stoops retires. Surprised me. Bold pick Sept. 9, *Oklahoma* at Ohio State. 

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/19571249/bob-stoops-steps-coach-oklahoma-sooners


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two favorite football music albums:

https://www.amazon.com/Jock-Strap-B...d=1497454219&sr=8-4&keywords=jock+strap+blues

https://www.amazon.com/Best-College...497454479&sr=8-3&keywords=college+fight+songs


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> Two favorite football music albums:


Here's a good one, but it's very expensive:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Here's a good one, but it's very expensive:


Yes, I can recall the original Sabol product as being powerful 1-2-3 punches--action, voice-over, music. 






Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NFL_Films


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

While we're waiting for the '17 season to start.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Top court punks team trademark whiners. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/19/politics/supreme-court-redskins/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The big game for each of CF's Top 25. 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-florida-state-seminoles-alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Vegas Raiders QB Carr, highest paid NFL player? Maybe the team can recoup some $$$ at the tables. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> Vegas Raiders QB Carr, highest paid NFL player? Maybe the team can recoup some $$$ at the tables.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


Which NFL team owner would make for the best spouse?

Well, I think we can eliminate Mark Davis, owner of the Raiders.










Then again, maybe some women dig the bowl cut!


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

And that is a relatively normal picture of him!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

NFL tanking, cause for concern? 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

What's ahead for Alabama--DT Derrick Nnadi.

http://www.espn.com/blog/acc/post/_...-left-his-singlet-behind-in-favor-of-a-helmet


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

'Can college football do anything about the length of games?'

http://www.espn.com/blog/sec/post/_...ootball-do-anything-about-the-length-of-games

Eliminating play challenges and reviews immediately comes to mind.

Also, instead of taking time-outs for TV commercials, have a short unobtrusive ad share the screen with play.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ole Miss head football coach resigns for using school phone.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...iss-rebels-resigns-escort-service-calls-cited

I can see the school firing him for a collection of things football related and otherwise, but I can't see the school escaping from a full contract payout.

Likely more to this story than "using the phone" being the final straw. And settlement reached before the resignation?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

One of the great people of college football, *Ara Parseghian* (94) R.I.P.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/02/sports/football/notre-dame-coach-ara-parseghian-dead-at-94.html


----------

